# Look at this!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am so not liking this. I am feeding this fuckers 4 times a day. I feed them as much as they will eat untill they stop. But yet they have to try and kill each other. My 2 biggest RBP are around 5 inches and my other one is 3-3.5. I came home to find a huge ass chunk out of my 3rd replecment RBP. Some ones going to see a 2 free 4-5 inch RBP in the member classified soon. This sh*t's getting old.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The other side.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The tail.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Not dead yet but my p's keep nipping at that spot. I think it's because they smell blood or something.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ouch, is he still alive?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

IMO i would set up a hospital tank and put salt and melafix in because when your other fish sense that hes weak they will finish him off


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I do not have the supplies to do this. I have no heater or filter.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

poor guy. u should just end his life now. think about it why let him suffer if hes gonna die soon anyways. kill him.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2nafury said:


> poor guy. u should just end his life now. think about it why let him suffer if hes gonna die soon anyways. kill him.


NO, i had a worse one. You can leave him in that tank, just add salt and raise the temp to about 80-81. That is a lil wound, you will have worse ones! Although, your other p's are alot bigger than it. Did you just add this one? If so, did you redecor the tank?


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

dude dont fricken kill him

give him away or sumthin so that he will at least live

besides fish cant feel antyhing


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> IMO i would set up a hospital tank and put salt and melafix in because when your other fish sense that hes weak they will finish him off





> I do not have the supplies to do this. I have no heater or filter.


How about a divider for you tank just till he gets better?? They cost like $8 on BigAls.com


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

yea get a divider treat in him let him recover remove divider.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's why I rather keep solo rhoms. Sooner or later, you'll suffer a lost from a shoal.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think that's too bad. I've seen worse. One of my rb's have been bitten like that--twice. Both were in the same spot. The piranha will heal, or actually, regenerate, just give it about a week or two. It won't heal completely, though. There will be a small indentation where the bite was.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ChiMmeCHanGa said:


> dude dont fricken kill him
> 
> give him away or sumthin so that he will at least live
> 
> besides fish cant feel antyhing


 I think they can feel, just as we do!


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

u guys think it can surive? just wanna know ur opinions


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2nafury said:


> u guys think it can surive? just wanna know ur opinions


 Hell yea.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If it doesn't sustain further injuries then without a doubt it can survive. Those are all just flesh wounds


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am going to add the divider. So do you think I should let him back in when he is 100% healed?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> I am going to add the divider. So do you think I should let him back in when he is 100% healed?


 If they are in a 40 gallon, it is risky.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey I got a bigger tank. I just haven't added them yet. I just don't feel they are crampt so I will wait.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Hey I got a bigger tank. I just haven't added them yet. I just don't feel they are crampt so I will wait.





Puddjuice said:


> I am so not liking this. I am feeding this fuckers 4 times a day... But yet they have to try and kill each other... I came home to find a huge ass chunk out of my 3rd replecment RBP.


What are you waiting for exactly, a f*cking text message???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I am going to add the divider. So do you think I should let him back in when he is 100% healed?


 Yes add a divider and let him back with the others once he has healed. He will do fine.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK, Eltwitcho I have been trying to be nice about this and this is the third time you have pissed me off. YOU ARE A ASSWHOLE. Thanks for the advise guys. Since I added the divider he has grown new tissue around the bite and is doing better. Eating fine also.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

He should be fine,mine had a whicked bite awhile ago,but now it is healing and he does'nt get messed with anymore.In fact he is one of the bad boys now!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> OK, Eltwitcho I have been trying to be nice about this and this is the third time you have pissed me off. YOU ARE A ASSWHOLE. Thanks for the advise guys. Since I added the divider he has grown new tissue around the bite and is doing better. Eating fine also.


 I'm an asshole? How am I pissing you off? Your problem is that you're a SHITTY fish keeper and take it personally when someone corrects you. You have too many fish in your 40 gallon tank. It is OBVIOUSLY overstocked. When someone suggested to you that you should upgrade you said "when I feel they are starting to get cramped I will". Do I need to remind you of what is happening in your own tank?

You have too many fish in your tank and one gets eaten.

You buy a replacement for the fish and he gets eaten.

You buy a replacement for that fish and he gets eaten as well.

You buy another replacement for the fish and he gets a huge chunk bitten out of him.

And then you say "I don't feel they are cramped"? You are without a doubt the worst fish keeper I have ever come across, not because of your tendency to make mistakes (something we all do) but because of your pig headedness and refusal to learn from your mistakes. Have fun with your dead fish, no doubt by the end you'll have learned absolutely nothing and end up saying "man piranhas are gay, that sh*t got old fast".


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pud, 
your fish will be fine. i have had mine heal from way worse than that before.

eltwitcho,
you made a smart ass comment and he made one back to you ( the waiting for a f*cking text message comment incase you try and deny it).

pudd & eltwitcho,
The sh*t talk stops now. eltwitcho treat other members with respect don't type curse words and sharp answers to them and then try to act innocent when they are offended. pudd don't start on him, lets let this go and keep things gravy around here. i don't want to have to close this thread.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey I am not going to say sh*t. I have the bigger tank and I don't plan to switch them yet because I am moving soon and they is no need to switch them and have to move it and take it down twice.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well the cut is healing over well. He is doing great and is chasing feeders so he will be fine. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> Since I added the divider he has grown new tissue around the bite and is doing better. Eating fine also.


I'm glad he's doing better! Try to post some new pics for us!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they do need that bigger tank soon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am glad that the wound is healing well for you Pudd. When are you moving?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Um around one month. But if I measure like you guys do My biggest p is like 3.5 inches. I was measurung from head to tip of tail. here is a UPDATED PICTURE. I couldn't get one in the tank. He is way too skittish now.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

10g tank $10
ac mini filter $12?
heater $8?

very cheap, im sure u have the money. just add water from your p tank, no need to cycle new water


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey fresh. Read threads more thouroly. I have the tank divided.







I thank you for the help anyways.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like it is healing very well, but stop taking him out of the tank Pudd! Your ass is going to get bit on of these days....make sure to take some pics when you do :laugh: .


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

also taking him out stresses him, and stay away from feeders if you can!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Genin I know taking them out of the tank is a shitty idea, but I was redecorating the tank so I had to remove them so I dind't get bit and I took a quick snap shot. They were getting a bit agressive so I redeced. Also I couldn't get a picture inside the tank.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Genin I know taking them out of the tank is a shitty idea, but I was redecorating the tank so I had to remove them so I dind't get bit and I took a quick snap shot. They were getting a bit agressive so I redeced. Also I couldn't get a picture inside the tank.


 enough said. i thought you were taking him out just to take photos, my bad :nod: . i still think you are going to get bit one of these times though :rasp: .


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I wanted to take him out because one of them bit me while redecorating.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

2nafury said:


> poor guy. u should just end his life now. think about it why let him suffer if hes gonna die soon anyways. kill him.


 Retard


----------

